# your advice



## jkdhit (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's the story.. at the end is my situation..

 recently in my college, i found out i needed 1 more fitness course, so i took shotokan karate because there was an empty space. the instructor said he allows free discussion in email (reply all) and in class. when i bring up many topics covered by bruce lee, my own opinions, etc.. he attempts to discredit whatever i say.

 he said this in a handout:
 [font=&quot]Adding the suffix "-do" (pronounced "doe"), meaning "way," i.e., karate-do, implies karate as a total way of life that goes well beyond the self-defense applications. [/font]

 when i replied karate can't be the only way because many other martial arts contain "do" and that the way of or the path of.. should only be considered as the beginning, starting point, or initial foundation. i also mentioned how many martial arts are missing several components including shotokan, tkd, judo, etc.. he says..:

  If seriously, I appreciate your interest in martial arts and realize that you  are pretty ambitious about it, but your judgments and your overall attitude suggests me that you are not mature enough in this discipline or never had a good teacher. 

 he also saw me shadow boxing before class one time, he asked me about it, then i mentioned i mostly practice shadow boxing at nights (because he asked me why i did a reply all at 4:05AM, i mentioned i shadow box at night or early morning) and he said this in an email about it:

 It seams like you are opposing a nonexistent opponent. Maybe you should limit your shadow boxing at nights? 

 I want a fairly good grade in this class. Everyone else joined the class for the credit, i joined it for the credit and to gain some experience in shotokan to add to what I do know. 

 I also made a few open complaints about his teaching.. the class has been going on for 4 weeks, he hasn't explained to beginners how to wear the uniform so I've had to do it but still people still don't know. When it comes to stances, he doesn't walk around correcting people who are not moving foward properly, standing properly, making a fist properly, punching in the right direction, etc. But he hasn't done anything about it.

 Any suggestions on dealing with him and improving the class?

 Also, we were supposed to wear any uniform. I wore my tkd uniform and tkd black belt to class and he has a student in the class who's also wearing a tkd uniform w/ patches and his tkd belt. He announced to the class he wants everyone to wear a plain white gi and white belt and there are no exceptions.

 I came to my next class with a plain white tkd uniform and white belt. His student still came to class with a tkd uniform w/ tkd patches and tkd black belt but he hasn't complained about it.. what's the deal with that?


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 27, 2005)

He is the instructor.  You are the student. The classroom is not a democracy. Your opinion doesn't count.

If you don't like that arrangement, drop the class. 

I'm sure there is another way to pick up a credit.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2005)

I gotta agree with *michaeledwards* here. No offense intended, but just from your side of it, it sounds to me like you're out of line. Shotokan is different than JKD. Empty your cup and absorb what is useful.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 27, 2005)

I dunno...if you're just padding your schedule, stick it out and play along.  

I had more than one class in college that I disliked and ended up just doing what I needed to to get the credit out of it.

Do what he says, get your credit and go.

egg


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 27, 2005)

normally i would just go along with everything but he said he encourages open discussion and opinions


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 28, 2005)

That may be so; but, you've noted that his words and actions differ.


----------



## searcher (Sep 28, 2005)

Tke it all in stride and with a grain of salt.  The class is only 1 semester and then the suffering can stop.   You must remember that many instructors are not very open-minded and when you question them it is like questioning their authority.   He may have intended that the open discussion on the subject of Shotokan.   JMHO.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 28, 2005)

As to your disagreement on the "Do", didn't sound like he was trying to make it seem like Shotokan is THE WAY, but a way.....which is a correct definition. 
To say that it's "incomplete" is also wrong. Every art seeks to fill certain parameters, not all arts have "combat effectiveness" as their LEAD orientation. Shotokan is complete in that it meets the needs it seeks to meet.

It's Not Your class to improve. Don't worry about it. 
Michael is dead-on!

Your Brother
John


----------



## The Kai (Sep 28, 2005)

You should have probably epplied to teach your own group, instead of joining a preexisting one!


----------



## Brother John (Sep 28, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> You should have probably epplied to teach your own group, instead of joining a preexisting one!


Now THERE is some advice I LIKE!! 
I did this! I had a very similar situation, but I didn't "speak out" like you did, I just dropped the college karate course that was offered because I knew it was crap and the sensei was an egomaniac. 
I was at Pitt State and had joined the "for credit" karate class that they offered. It was crap (as I said), so I just dropped out. I'd been doing martial arts since I was seven and had a good idea of what I was looking for (eventually found it ALL in Kenpo)....but I knew that that class was NOT it. 
I then met a number of guys (and a couple of girls) who were also long time martial artists and knew that the campus karate club was full O' bull. So we formed our own group and taught each other the arts that we knew... it was an INCREADIBLE blast!!!!!!!!!!!!
We called it "UPSMAC"  "Unofficial Pitt State Martial Arts Club". We posted fliers in the student union and in the dorms and our numbers grew. We finally ended up with somewhere between 15-20 members (about 11 that were really committed to hard/frequent training). There were TKD practitioners, Judo, Kuk Sool Won, Ishin Ryu, JKD, Kali, GoJu Ryu, Hapkido and Wah Lum Gung-fu people. It was GREAT. We met in the gym, as we were all students and just had to look for times that weren't taken up by "Official" things....OR we met outdoors. 

I highly recomend this course! No credits, but LOTS learned.
((BUT: Do please keep in mind, when in someones "official" school....don't contradict or debate. As was said earlier... it's not a democracy.))

Your Brother
John


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 28, 2005)

hey john, thanks for the advice, actually i've already been talking to peopel about creating my own class. this is my last semester so i'm getting names and ssn's to create my own credit class. 

 on friday before the class takes part, i'm going to ask everyone what they expected from the class (before the instructor comes in of course) and what they think of his teaching methods, etc

 as for clubs, we already have a few diff martial arts clubs in the schools but this is a credit course we're talking about. the instructor is actually also head of the shotokan karate club. what i def don't like is how he made me get a karate uniform instead of my tkd uniform but he let's his student wear a tkd uniform with itf patches and his tkd black belt


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 29, 2005)

i sent an email to the instructor saying that im not attempting to teach him anything because everyone has their own philosophy when it comes to martial arts, life, religion, etc and that i was trying to only "suggest" changes to the class from what i think, others think, etc

 he replied back saying he'll talk to me about it on friday before class but he seemed happier this time


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2005)

Everyone likes to get constructive criticiam (or at least, they should)! Sounds like a more positive approach. Good luck.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 29, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> hey john, thanks for the advice, actually i've already been talking to peopel about creating my own class. this is my last semester so i'm getting names and ssn's to create my own credit class.
> 
> on friday before the class takes part, i'm going to ask everyone what they expected from the class (before the instructor comes in of course) and what they think of his teaching methods, etc
> 
> as for clubs, we already have a few diff martial arts clubs in the schools but this is a credit course we're talking about. the instructor is actually also head of the shotokan karate club. what i def don't like is how he made me get a karate uniform instead of my tkd uniform but he let's his student wear a tkd uniform with itf patches and his tkd black belt


i would approach these people away from the class.......dont ask them what they expected from the class, ask them "if you were to do this again, what kinds of things would you like to see?"
if the instructor catches wind of the conversation, you might find yourself in an uncomfortable position.


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 29, 2005)

in the email that i sent out to him that he didn't seem to criticize, i just mentioned how i "heard" what some people were saying and what i thought could be a good suggestion. he seemed more pleased to hear it in a different way


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 2, 2005)

"he said this in a handout:
[font=&quot]Adding the suffix "-do" (pronounced "doe"), meaning "way," i.e., karate-do, implies karate as a total way of life that goes well beyond the self-defense applications. [/font]

when i replied karate can't be the only way because many other martial arts contain "do" and that the way of or the path of.. should only be considered as the beginning, starting point, or initial foundation. i also mentioned how many martial arts are missing several components including shotokan, tkd, judo, etc.. he says..:"

Did he say that Shotokan was th eonly way?  Or did you just add that to your response.

But for purposes of the class, Shotokan is the only way.  He is there to teach Shotokan.  If you are there to learn Shotokan then stay.  I fyou are there to teach Jeet Kune Do or other arts/ways, then it is best for the class if you leave.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

How's this going?


----------



## TCA (Dec 14, 2005)

"He is the instructor. You are the student. The classroom is not a democracy. Your opinion doesn't count.

If you don't like that arrangement, drop the class. 

I'm sure there is another way to pick up a credit."

Excellent Point!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 14, 2005)

E mails are nice but face to face with respect is better


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2005)

jkdhit said:
			
		

> Here's the story.. at the end is my situation..
> 
> recently in my college, i found out i needed 1 more fitness course, so i took shotokan karate because there was an empty space. the instructor said he allows free discussion in email (reply all) and in class. when i bring up many topics covered by bruce lee, my own opinions, etc.. he attempts to discredit whatever i say.
> 
> ...


 
Most likely you are on his bad side right now, I would do as he says it is his school not yours. Remember in rome do as the romans.
Terry


----------



## Navarre (Dec 14, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Remember in rome do as the romans.



Feed ppl to lions and sleep with young boys?


----------

